# Labs



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I was wondering I see Labs that are real thick in body and weight. I seen a yellow lab at a bait store and was more lean looking He was a male Id guess about 58-65 lbs. I realy liked the way this dog looked and was wondering are most labs I see overweight like the rest of our country or is that the norm? Are some blood lines leaner and some thicker?


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a lean 80-85 lbs Chocolate Lab.

I think the majority of fat labs you see are just a case of overfeeding and lack of exercise. I've seen several at the Vet that would go well over 100 lbs and females that should be around 50 lbs or so that are toting around about 30 - 40 lbs of extra weight.

Weight problems are more a problem of environment than genetics. IMHO


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok he is a lean 80-85 but is he naturally stocky.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

kwas said:


> Ok he is a lean 80-85 but is he naturally stocky.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that I know the body type you are speaking of now. Maybe a touch of the British Style?


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

NIce looking k9 you have their can I have him just kidding he looks much healther than the labs I have been seeing. You seem to have good knowlege on the breeds. Is their a specific breed of lab that is more lean than stocky? If so what is it the Yellow lab I seen at the bait store looked like a lab but had the lines of a setter but not that streamlined still looked very much like a lab oh ya it also had just a little more hair on the back of the legs. I asked the guy if it was a golden ret. and he said no pure lab. Im starting my homework now on a lab for I want to get a pup next year when I get laid off for the winter to spent 5-6 months with him/her in the begining.

Thanks for your information


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Your show and pet bred labs "tend" to be stockier. Field, hu t test, and field trial labs tend to be leaner and racier. This is a tendency only though. Who do you want doing your flushing and retrieving? A left Tackle, or an Outside Linebacker?


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Be carefull here cause I wanted the same thing you did, nice short blocky, thick lab. Well I got one out of a show kennal in iowa, he had a fantastic SHOW pedigree. but was good for nothing but a family dog. He was the dumbest dog I have ever seen, he had no natural retrieving insticts whatsoever. If that is what you want is looks and a family dog get one by all means, But if you want a dog that will hunt go get a dog from feild trial/hunt test lines as those dogs are breed for their brains first, not looks.also ft/ht dogs need work and that is a commitment you must make before you get one. good luck


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

From AKC website:
*Size--The height at the withers for a dog is 22½ to 24½ inches; for a ***** is 21½ to 23½ inches. Any variance greater than ½ inch above or below these heights is a disqualification. Approximate weight of dogs and *****es in working condition: dogs 65 to 80 pounds; *****es 55 to 70 pounds.*

Problem is, too many people think bigger is better, and breed 2 obviously over standard dogs. Somewhere, someone got the notion you need a giant dog to bust through cattails and the like instead of a properly proportioned dog meeting breed standard. The result is a lot of dogs getting farther and farther from the accepted standard, and more chances of hip, elbow, heart and a multitude of other problems.
I have a neighbor whose lab weighs 150 lbs.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

it depends on......the breed, diet, and exersise and some just get bigger then others haha

i have a small lab very lean, 60 lbs and her broter is alot bigger!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

here she is....


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

My black lab he weighs 75-80 lbs. His parnets where both really good hunters. I picked him because he wasnt the biggest dog in the litter and wasnt the smallest either he was just an average pup in the litter. Also labs will eat as much as you feed them. So it all about how much you feed them and if they have a big frame size.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is some photos of my dog


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Wingmaster55 said:


> Also labs will eat as much as you feed them. So it all about how much you feed them and if they have a big frame size.


Not true. My lad will eat when she is hungry and leave food in the bowl when she isint. She has free feed since she was about 8 months old and has never been overweight.. She is 22 inches at the shoulders and 68 lbs as of three days ago, four years old in two more months.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Dustin that is a very nice looking Lab.. Wingman i get red X's with your pics..


----------



## labhunter60 (Apr 6, 2007)

kevin.k said:


> here she is....
> 
> just want to say thank you,when i see support your troops on someones forum it makes me proud to know there is people who think about our troops,and reason i say this is my baby boy is 20 yrs old and serving with the infantry in baghdad,irqa we people at home should always have our boys and girls in our prayers each and everyday,so thanks to all again from a very proud father,and veteran himself. god bless the usa


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have an 85 lb female and she is nothing but drive and muscle!!! She won a speed challenge against 20 plus dogs that were smaller then her and won a free entry into a hunt test.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

no problem labhunter60, i have a great deal of respect for our military...ive been off and on about joining


----------

